# Early Season 2017??



## nebrcatman (Mar 25, 2013)

Everything is way ahead of NORMAL. Will the shrooms also be early? Was never hardly any frost in the bottoms in the soil. If we get some rain and it stays warm I am sure the little buggers will show somewhere early! Comments?


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

In looking at the 10 day forecast, there's 1 day over 70 and that's tomorrow. Good news is that there's a chance for moisture on 8 out of those 10 days. Bad news is that there's only one other day thats close to 70. the rest are highs in the upper 50's and lower 60's. we need a few warm days and night time temps in the upper 50's &amp; lower 60's to get them to start. 
I'm about as ready as can be. the only thing thats green out there now is the grass! It won't be long!


----------



## nebrcatman (Mar 25, 2013)

Woke up this Sat. A.M. to showers, cool weather and a very different morels.com. But I figured it out (the webb site). Had 3" of rain plus. And the lilacs are getting ready to bloom soon as buds are all over the bushes in town. Now just to figure out when the shrooms will be ( if ever) poppin. Some warmer weather would help.


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

We were out today scouting the ground. A week & a 1/2 maybe till we see some greys. We need a few days in the 70's and a few nights in the upper 50's before there's any real bloom. Btw, as we were getting ready to sit down for dinner,my wife said 'don't move'! Pulled a tick off my shirt 2" from my neck! The lil bastards are out already! 
Happy Hunting!
Shroomanitutanka


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroomanitu, I used to hunt the rez and all the hills north of you back in the big elm die off time, 60's-80's. I see on google earth that the rez has pretty much kept your forest. Good for you guys. It seems many of the hills north of you are being cleared for corn i guess. I hope you guys never cut yours. Who actually makes those decisions for you? Hope you have a great year. The weather never used to be so weird. Can't get around like I used to, sure would give a lot just to walk those timbers again. Most folks don't know what a real old growth midwest forest is supposed to look like.


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)




----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice! Where is that? Can't see on the receipt.



shroomwinkle said:


> View attachment 185


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

0101010101 said:


> Nice! Where is that? Can't see on the receipt.


 TWO RIVERS RECREATION PARK by Valley


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

5 little guys? how long were you out there for today?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

shroomwinkle said:


> View attachment 185



Hey you should definitely join the Nebraska Morels Facebook page.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

shroomwinkle said:


> View attachment 185


I thought you went off the grid last year!! Glad to see you're back


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

pilgrim said:


> shroomanitu, I used to hunt the rez and all the hills north of you back in the big elm die off time, 60's-80's. I see on google earth that the rez has pretty much kept your forest. Good for you guys. It seems many of the hills north of you are being cleared for corn i guess. I hope you guys never cut yours. Who actually makes those decisions for you? Hope you have a great year. The weather never used to be so weird. Can't get around like I used to, sure would give a lot just to walk those timbers again. Most folks don't know what a real old growth midwest forest is supposed to look like.


On the rez, there are individual land (plot) owners that go back generations. Many of the acres have been fractionalized through the years by way of the original owners ancestors. Common land is managed by the tribal council, so it takes a vote to improve, remove or transfer land for any reason. If land is cleared for planting, that is by the individual land owner. There is still a lot of old growth forest along the river. I just wouldn't attempt hunting it without permission from the land owner though. That could get you in hot water. Be ready to share your take or at least make an offering!
Happy Hunting!
Shroomani


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

shroomwinkle said:


> View attachment 185


The warmth this weekend should help a lot. I bet they were pretty sandy. The early greys/blacks usually are!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

shroomanitu, to old now to climb those hills anymore. I pretty much hunt by car. the old times were more fun, more elms and people trusted each other more. I used to hunt the rez and share with anyone i met and no body hassled me. I know today if you just let people come in it would be a disaster


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

shroomanitu said:


> On the rez, there are individual land (plot) owners that go back generations. Many of the acres have been fractionalized through the years by way of the original owners ancestors. Common land is managed by the tribal council, so it takes a vote to improve, remove or transfer land for any reason. If land is cleared for planting, that is by the individual land owner. There is still a lot of old growth forest along the river. I just wouldn't attempt hunting it without permission from the land owner though. That could get you in hot water. Be ready to share your take or at least make an offering!
> Happy Hunting!
> Shroomani


Where is the rez at?


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

pilgrim said:


> shroomanitu, to old now to climb those hills anymore. I pretty much hunt by car. the old times were more fun, more elms and people trusted each other more. I used to hunt the rez and share with anyone i met and no body hassled me. I know today if you just let people come in it would be a disaster


Yeah, I know! Someone needs to invent a four wheeler all terrain Segway that I can just load into the back of my car! Went out on Thursday, of course knowing my chances were slim, and the undergrowth was still manageable. Didn't find any, but most of the signs were there. Some warmers nights and 70's and perhaps a gentle rain should produce yellows by the end of the weekend! 
Happy Hunting! 
Shroomani


----------

